
Google avoids £100m UK tax - kqr2
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/uk/article6122329.ece
======
byrneseyeview
_This structure, condemned this weekend as “unfair” and “unacceptable”,
allowed Google legally to avoid paying £110m of UK tax in 2007, according to
research by an expert on corporate tax avoidance._

So Google followed the rules the UK set up, and now they're in trouble? That
doesn't make much sense. Corporations don't have a responsibility to behave in
the ways the government wishes it had actually told them to behave.

